# What to mate with miniHLCD, pr170mo combo



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a Beyma 8g40 now and it's a great sounding driver above 300hz but below 300 there's Some more to be desired , it's not bad tho , 100 to 300 still whoops the socks off just about everything else out there, so I'm selling the 8g40s to one of my installers , I got the pR170mo and am looking for a 8" that will perform very dam good from 100 to 500 minimum or 50 to 500, 

So something pro audio high efficient preferred , 4 ohm a plus but not a deal breaker. Must be able to take abuse like the 8g40 does. i was looking at the 8NDL51 but it looks more like a mid than a midbass , the 8g40 sounds good below 300 but has a harmonic resonance at 140hz that's pretty bad from a fs of 70 so a lower fs might be a good idea, but not mandatory . Please give me some ideas. I will most likely play the audax down to 400 maybe even 315 , so this 8" need not go higher than 500hz. Just needs to have awesome sound. 

BTW I have dynaudio mw182 8" in sealed boxes and they do great up to about 100hz but fall short from 100 to 500, I need a driver that is WAY more capable than a dyn 

Thanks for help. 
Andy


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been playing with some eminence delta pro eights lately in pro audio boxes crossing over to foster tweeters and these little cheap things put out some serious sound for there cost..not small though, depth may be an issue.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> I've been playing with some eminence delta pro eights lately in pro audio boxes crossing over to foster tweeters and these little cheap things put out some serious sound for there cost..not small though, depth may be an issue.


Ooh sweet I will take a look, how is it as far as resonances go? I really am hoping for something that dosent have a ginormous peak at 160 or have 1st harmonic resonance that is spitty.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

FaitalPRO | LF Loudspeakers these guys make a large number of different drivers, that will perform quite well with your setup, good luck, and keep sharing.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

well I've got them in a smallish ported box so I am doing good on resonences, but they do have less xmax than your beymas..I just looked so possibly less output overall


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

read what patrick has to say about the 8ndl51..... pretty darn capable driver.



I have a pair that I just KNOW I will put to use one day!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danno14 said:


> read what patrick has to say about the 8ndl51..... pretty darn capable driver.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair that I just KNOW I will put to use one day!



I geesh , I don't know if I have time to go through 300 million threads of his LOL by any chance do you have a link in mind? I definitely value his opinion


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> well I've got them in a smallish ported box so I am doing good on resonences, but they do have less xmax than your beymas..I just looked so possibly less output overall



Doh! I still want to take a peek at them


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

THis is one of several:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/69060-natural-bass.html



Use the advanced search function, type 8ndl51 into the keyword field, and Patrick Bateman in the user name field. Then select view posts, sit back, and enjoy


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danno14 said:


> THis is one of several:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/69060-natural-bass.html
> 
> ...


I made it through three Pages a pretty good read I'm actually starting to think the 2208H in The back doors might not be a bad idea


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> I made it through three Pages a pretty good read I'm actually starting to think the 2208H in The back doors might not be a bad idea


Funkypup's


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> I made it through three Pages a pretty good read I'm actually starting to think the 2208H in The back doors might not be a bad idea


The 2206 is a very capable driver and would be an excellent choice.

Looking at the 8G40 I dont see where there is any resonance modes or distortion in the driver itself in free air so maybe its a standing wave or reflection either in the enclosure or the environment.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> Funkypup's


That made my day  






Eric Stevens said:


> The 2206 is a very capable driver and would be an excellent choice.
> 
> Looking at the 8G40 I dont see where there is any resonance modes or distortion in the driver itself in free air so maybe its a standing wave or reflection either in the enclosure or the environment.


There in the front doors , you warned me while back about resonances in my door panel grills , eek , you are probably correct than, I was guessing maybe a harmonic distortion at 140 because resonance is at 70, . Maybe I will try taking my door panel off and tKe a listen before I abandon the g40. Besides that one nasty peak they sound very very pleasing.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I sold the G40s to one of my installers along with Big body horns and cd10nd drivers, Will let him borrow an old set of EQT's I have so now I'm committed what should I get


So the 2206 will it play down to 50hz IB at full power?

What is a 10" recommendation ???? Is there a bad ass jbl in 10"?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

B&C 10PS26 10" Woofer

How about this ???

The data sheet says it's available in four ohms , i'm going to call usspeaker and see if I can get a special order. 

I think the specs look good what do you think? Will it play very very nicely from 50 to 500?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It might get 50 strong ported.

I think any B&C can be ordered 4 ohms if you buy enough, which one time that was 500 pieces.

What about the Eminence 2510-4? Parts Express has the Deltalite II 10 4 ohms in stock. There is also a Kappalite 3010LF-4 too.

There is also the Beyma 10G40 in 4 ohms.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> B&C 10PS26 10" Woofer
> 
> How about this ???
> 
> ...


I wouldn't stress about 4 ohms. The 8 ohm (H) JBL drivers all measure around 5 ohms anyway. It's a moot point when you're talking this amount of output and efficiency. You'll severely limit your driver selection by making that a priority when it need not be one.

What kind of room do you have? Are you able/willing to do an enclosure or are you sticking with IB/door install? The 2206H played down to 50hz with ridiculous authority when I ported them. The enclosures were tuned to 50hz and were around 1.25cf net. I am not sure how they would do IB that low, but I would imagine they'd have more than enough output down to 70-80hz where a sub would easily blend in.

B&C makes a lot of solid drivers. The 10NW64 is great. There is also an inexpensive driver- the 10CL51:

B&C Speakers

Decent mounting depth, very light weight, and the reviews on PE are very good. I've never heard them personally, but I had narrowed it down to those when I got a deal on my Ciares that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Boston Acoustic 8.4lf?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

mikey7182 said:


> I wouldn't stress about 4 ohms. The 8 ohm (H) JBL drivers all measure around 5 ohms anyway. It's a moot point when you're talking this amount of output and efficiency. You'll severely limit your driver selection by making that a priority when it need not be one.
> 
> What kind of room do you have? Are you able/willing to do an enclosure or are you sticking with IB/door install? The 2206H played down to 50hz with ridiculous authority when I ported them. The enclosures were tuned to 50hz and were around 1.25cf net. I am not sure how they would do IB that low, but I would imagine they'd have more than enough output down to 70-80hz where a sub would easily blend in.
> 
> ...



Thx for the re:

So I had the 8g40 in my doors, that location was Horrable for my car, I took my door panel off and still sounded like crap under 300. 
So I augments it with another dyn 8" in sealed boxes on the sub channel and it finally did what I want, I really don't want to have boxes laying on my floor any more , so I can build a box into the door panel and that's kinda my last resort , I was hoping to go Ib in the door again but I think I'm going to have to fab up a box of some sort and make the doors sound good by sheer amplitude vs. cancelations. And if I'm making a door panel enclosure I can move the speaker over forwards center of car a bit to steer away from that bad node. So if I do , which I'm pretty committed at this point, I'm thinking a 10" or 12" in a mostly Mdf box with some fiberglass so it dosent look bad, 

Also thanks for the suggestions, 8ohm is not a deal breaker at all, a lot of the midbasses I am seeing are a mid as well, like the g40 and based on my limited experience with pro drivers they all seem to have a fs around 60-70 that's right where I want it to have peak performance , I basicly want 50hz to be the loudest and 60on up to slope down , if I use a driver that has a f3 of 250hz that's not helping me in fact I look at responce graphs and they loose responce as impdiance rises, so I get it that adding a box will smooth that out but won't a box color the sound above 100hz ? And is that something that I should compromise on? Won't I hear the colorations coming from sides And mess with imaging? 
So , I'm willing to build a box yes! I just want to be careful how I do it and select the right driver. And that's why I need your help, I'm no expert in pro driver selection , tho I sure do love to look at them all and pick one out. 



thehatedguy said:


> It might get 50 strong ported.
> 
> I think any B&C can be ordered 4 ohms if you buy enough, which one time that was 500 pieces.
> 
> ...




I love the way the Beyma sounded I hesitated to sell it , but it's going to good use in a horn install so that pleases me a lot . 

500pcs .... Eek !!!!

I was looking for a shorting ring , low fs , and X max that's why I liked that driver . 
Is that a reasonable thing to look for while shopping ?

Isn't eminence kinda a lower brand? I d k I'm asking cause idk is it a crappy brand ?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

jpeezy said:


> FaitalPRO | LF Loudspeakers these guys make a large number of different drivers, that will perform quite well with your setup, good luck, and keep sharing.


I actually really like the 10fe300 . For 48$ it is unbeatable 

I have about a 300$ budget tho maybe more if I really find something nice. 

I worry what people say about the cones on the jbl falling apart


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eminence KappaLite 3010lf-4 4 ohm speakers - Eminence KappaLite 3010lf-4 10" neodymium 4 ohm speaker. Eminence KappaLite 3010lf-4 lightweight neodymium speakers.

I like this one too , fs of 40 hz , I think a big problem is in pro audio the sun plays to 100hz so a fs of 70is perfect , in car we play our subs to 50 and so a fs of 70 where midbass gets started and needs be strongest there not to mention the in car 80hz dip most of us fight , 

Would this speaker play up to 500 with fidelity and accuracy? 

I love how the Beyma sounded so controlled in the midrange , I am hoping for that distinct sound down lower where the pr170mo takes over


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had seen some data on the 12" version of the Eminence and it was good, really good. I think that I have seen some on the 10 somewhere...would have to do soe digging to see.

You are right though, going low with "small" speakers like this in the pro world doesn't really happen...so it's going to be tough to find the "perfect" speaker for your application. Nothing in the pro world will do the low end like how your 182s does it...not at these sizes.


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

JBL Speaker Woofer 218F w Fins 2 Ohms P N 124 58002 02X 45P JBE 914 JBE | eBay


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> I had seen some data on the 12" version of the Eminence and it was good, really good. I think that I have seen some on the 10 somewhere...would have to do soe digging to see.
> 
> You are right though, going low with "small" speakers like this in the pro world doesn't really happen...so it's going to be tough to find the "perfect" speaker for your application. Nothing in the pro world will do the low end like how your 182s does it...not at these sizes.


Yeah , it's tough, I would guess at least in 10" I should be able to find some good ones tho, the eminence has a fs of 40 and is still 91db , not bad at all, tells me the lower mid won't struggle to keep up, 

The Beyma 10g40 has a fs of 45hz and is 96db with 6mm of X max. I think the 10g40 is right about perfect the impdiance graph spikes with a very narrow q so much so it's low impdiance all way down to about 55hz , us speaker says its there best sounding speaker. Based on how good the 8g40 sounded I might just pull the trigger on the 10g40. 

It was a post a while back where Eric reccomended the 8g40 , his reccomendation is what made me get that speaker, I wonder what he thinks of the 10g40 compared to the 8g40. I wish the boards had a summons feature built in , lol . I am so close to just ordering it . I just want be sure it's going sound good like the 8" version , just better down lower


What do you think about the 10g40? Have you heard them? I'm super happy you turned me on to the audax btw


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Jesus Christ said:


> JBL Speaker Woofer 218F w Fins 2 Ohms P N 124 58002 02X 45P JBE 914 JBE | eBay


There's only one available , and if I was going to sacrifice that much depth I would use a 12". 

Nice speaker tho. Thank you for sharing. I have never seen that one is it good? 2 ohm ..... I think I want to stay at 4 or 8 actually from a sq stand point, I use class AB amps


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just ordered the 10g40 .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

New dash pod build come up soon!!!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lowered the crossover on the 2408H to 1.6Khz and mic10s was right, 24db sound better I really had to fine tune my levels ( I'm talking 1db here and there) the problem I was having is the pr170mo goes into a nasty breakup at1.6k that tamed it by changing crossover, the issue now is tho the audax sound very dam good it just has breakup issues throughout the passband at higher volumes, and I have The gains all the way down on the amp and negative 8db on the deck just to get them to sound right and cuts in the eq in certian places , there maybe too efficient or the cones are just a tad bit too thin. 

Should I dope the cones or try another driver , I really really like the way they sound so don't mistake what I'm saying I want that kind of open sound that they have but with a little less break up does anybody know a good driver I could try, I heard the PHL is good, I really like the way the 8G40 sounded, would the 6G40 be the same? Any ideas much appreciated.


----------

